# mplayer fails to build (Patch problem)



## unixland (May 2, 2010)

Looks like the mplayer and mencoder ports are broken.

Suddenly it's not possible to build:


```
[root@phenomium /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer]# make all
N - O - T - E

There are some knobs which *can* *not* be selected via the
OPTIONS framework. You might want to check the Makefile in
order to learn more about them.
If you want to use the GUI, you can either install
/usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer-skins
or download official skin collections from
http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/dload.html
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for mplayer-1.0.r20100117_1
===>  Extracting for mplayer-1.0.r20100117_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for mplayer-1.0rc20100117.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mplayer-1.0rc20100117.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for mplayer-1.0.r20100117_1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for mplayer-1.0.r20100117_1
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to stream/dvb_tune.c.rej
=> Patch patch-error.h failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-Makefile patch-configure applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tank/data/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tank/data/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
[root@phenomium /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer]#
```

port knobs: standard
the ports tree was updated today.

Could someone inform the ports maintainer ?

Rick


----------



## john_doe (May 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if there ever was a patch for stream/dvb_tune.c. At least according to CVS history. Looks like you need to clean out stale third-party patches that you've got elsewhere.


----------



## unixland (May 2, 2010)

when I cvsup the ports tree, doesn't this get cleaned out automagically ?


----------



## john_doe (May 3, 2010)

IIRC, only files that were already in CVS. cvsup/csup and cvs don't touch files that aren't already tracked. portsnap may behave differently, I haven't used.


----------



## unixland (May 3, 2010)

*[Solved]*

yep, thanks, didn't know this. 

deleted ports directories mplayer & mencoder, and cvsup'ed again. after that they compiled flawlessly.

thanks !

Rick


----------

